
First Look at Uber’s Co-Founder’s Shopping Concierge “Operator” - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/22/the-request-network/#.yvoxvk:ON38
======
brandonlipman
I have been waiting on this service to launch since they pre-launched last
year. The mobile Ecomerce experience has not had an app that really makes it
seamless. I think Operator could be the app that wins as it focuses on use
case first and fills exact request instead of having the user search and
scroll to find the product that meets their needs.

